# New C50HP Eye Candy with 2005 Carbone SLs



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

For those of you who asked, here are a few new pics. Man these wheels are a huge advantage at 25mph+ and the Cateye Dual Wireless is great to pull on and off the trainer without any hassles. Enjoy!


----------



## gmikes (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice!!


Just curious: how well do those decals look to be stuck on the rim? That abundance of yellow will clash with my ride! I peeled the decals of the 1999 cosmics I have and am wondering if I can easily do the same with the 2005 editions.

thanks

How do they ride? Much difference from the previous version? I notice that, while the spokes look the same as the ksyrium ones, they are steel and not the zicral used in the ksyrium.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

gmikes said:


> Nice!!
> 
> 
> Just curious: how well do those decals look to be stuck on the rim? That abundance of yellow will clash with my ride! I peeled the decals of the 1999 cosmics I have and am wondering if I can easily do the same with the 2005 editions.
> ...



Decals look to be solidly attached to the carbon portion of the wheel but can be peeled off as it's several strips around the wheel. For those who are thinking about keeping the decals, it's important to ensure that the brake pads are properly positioned on the rim for safety as well as to make sure that it doesnt mess up with decals/carbon (and it really is carbon this time as opposed to the prior carbone version).

They are REALLY fast and compared to my Eurus they are about the same on flats below <23 mph but above 25mph they cut through the air and is a HUGE advantage. Hubs spin very smoothly and the rear hub is ALOT more quiet than the Eurus. Although they weigh a little heavier than the Eurus I don't notice them on the ride or on climbs, but I also switched up my record alloy crank to the carbon so the overall weight of the bike is neutral (~15.8 lbs. with the 2005 Carbones). Note that my comparisons are based on the Eurus as I haven't been on the '04 Carbones or Kysriums. 

Hope this helps and I'll post a 1k mile report for those who are interested.


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

nice commuter
you gotta cut down that yellow though


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

it's kind of lame

looks like you just bought the most expensive of everything.


----------



## Y C F (Oct 3, 2004)

*new C50 has a gap inside the B-stay triangle*

my 2005 C50 arrived few days ago, found a gap inside the triangle (top) of the B-stay.
Luckily a friend filled up this hole with his own carbon fibre.
Scrutinise the frame before buying.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*So what?*



marimba_artist said:


> it's kind of lame
> 
> looks like you just bought the most expensive of everything.


If you've got the disposable income who cares what you spend on stuff. Envious people like you are hilarious. . I'm sure if I gave you 80K to spend on a car, you'd get a crappy a&s Ford and not a Porsche 911. . .yea, right.


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*At the risk of being crude...*

how much did the whole package set you back?

It is pretty sweet, by the way.


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

What did you do with the Eurus wheelset? Selling it??


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

crashjames said:


> how much did the whole package set you back?
> 
> It is pretty sweet, by the way.



Thanks, it's a nice ride that makes all those long hours at the office worthwhile. 

All in, I paid about $7k.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

redrider said:


> What did you do with the Eurus wheelset? Selling it??


Thanks for asking, as for right now I'm keeping the Eurus for different configurations. I'll let you know if things change.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

marimba_artist said:


> it's kind of lame
> 
> looks like you just bought the most expensive of everything.


Wrong on both counts pal.

First of all go with what fits you and what you like. That's why there are so many combos of bikes out there for different riding styles, stiffness preferences, weight preferences, etc. I looked around for nearly a year and did my homework and got fitted, etc. before I upgraded to my new rig. Sure I have alot of CF but with the hilly areas I ride I'll take all the weight savings I can get over the course of 4 hour rides. 

Secondly, if you did your homework and have seen the posts on this board and others like it, there are a number of people out there with much more expensive bikes - for example some with wheels (Campy Boras, ZIPP Z3s) in the $3k+ range (and that doesn't include the frame, groupo, etc.). But, it's what they like and what works for them that counts. If they have money to support their LBS and this industry then what's it to you?

This post is for those who asked for new pix as this forum has been great source of info for me to get and share info from fellow members who love this sport.

'nuff said.


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

*I would love to make you suffer, marimba.*



marimba_artist said:


> it's kind of lame
> 
> looks like you just bought the most expensive of everything.


In general, marimba, expensive equipment does not provide any significant performance advantage for anyone. The thing that I find hillarious is when an overweight/out-of shape rider tries to save weight by using expensive/light-weight equipment. This "Fred" is riding a "Fred-cycle"!

However, marimba, I ride very expensive equipment for two reasons. First, I am passionate for cycling and training, and it gives me pleasure to train and ride on nice equipmnet - but I realize that it is not making me faster.

But more importantly, I admit that I am a competitive athlete; that is one of the things I like about cycling. And I love inflicting pain and suffering on other cyclist by unleashing my fitness on them during a ride/race. But when they see that I am doing it to them on a "Fred-cycle" it hurts all the more. Am I a "Fred"? Maybe yes - but you can't call someone a "Fred" when you are suffering and can't breath.

If you can't afford cycling, marimba, maybe you should stick to skateboarding.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I think it looks great, reguardless of what you spent. If you did get it all for about 7K, that sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Odin said:


> I think it looks great, reguardless of what you spent. If you did get it all for about 7K, that sounds like a good deal to me.


Gotta love the web and all the deals out there


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Stleelers Baby!!!*

Aweful sweet ride ya gots there!!! I swear, it is the nicest C50 I've ever seen!!! I grew up a big Steelers fan during the Chuck Knoll era (now a strict college football fan!!) and with their resurgence and the color scheme of your bike, I just had to shout it out- Steelers Baby!!! Please don't scratch it!! Ride ON!!!


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Aweful sweet ride ya gots there!!! I swear, it is the nicest C50 I've ever seen!!! I grew up a big Steelers fan during the Chuck Knoll era (now a strict college football fan!!) and with their resurgence and the color scheme of your bike, I just had to shout it out- Steelers Baby!!! Please don't scratch it!! Ride ON!!!


Love the Steelers too! As well as the John Belushi and Dan Ackroyd dressed up in the bumble bee outfits in the original SNF series!


----------



## reddach (Oct 22, 2003)

690MBCOMMANDO said:


> Love the Steelers too! As well as the John Belushi and Dan Ackroyd dressed up in the bumble bee outfits in the original SNF series!



Thought you loved the Carbones!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=7117310471&rd=1

They were way tooooooo much for me. Looked like they made a major error in the application of the decals. JMHO----------


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

reddach said:


> Thought you loved the Carbones!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=7117310471&rd=1
> 
> They were way tooooooo much for me. Looked like they made a major error in the application of the decals. JMHO----------



Hmmm seems like we have some ppl who like to steal pixs and try to make $$. Imagine that.

btw - I still the Carbones as much as I did 3 weeks ago when I got em  and they are not going anywhere!


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

gmikes said:


> Nice!!
> 
> 
> Just curious: how well do those decals look to be stuck on the rim? That abundance of yellow will clash with my ride! I peeled the decals of the 1999 cosmics I have and am wondering if I can easily do the same with the 2005 editions.
> ...



Just got a pair of Ksyrium SLs and here's the comparison of the K Sls (500 miles), Carbone SLs (600 miles) and the Eurus.

*Carbone SLs -* Fabulous on the flats and adept hills but wouldn't want to do long, steep climbs with these. Very efficient in the wind and really see the advantages over 20mph when incremental speed is more heavily influenced by the ability to cheat wind. Spokes are more narrow and thinner than the K Sls. Summary is that these are most wind efficient but in my opinion the hubs rank lowest of the 3 in terms of rolling resistance (largely because the Eurus and K Sl hubs are so good). The carbon rattles a bit over bumps so I'm not sure if that's an indication of how fragile these things are (so far the wheels have held up well and no problems).

*Ksyrium SLs -* My favorite of the three by far for all around riding - flats, climbing, decents, you name it. They are the stiffest of the three and are a great match for those who ride a carbon frame. As mentioned above the spokes are a little wider and fatter than the Carbone SLs. The hubs are carbon and although the Eurus have slightly (and I mean by a hair) less rolling resistance I feel that I'm faster on these (largely due to the stiffness). Rock solid and bombproof.

*Eurus -* Fantastic wheels (as you can read in the reviews on this site) however I'd categorize them as solid in this comparison set but nothing spectacular (other than the record hubs). The K's climb better and are faster on the flats, the Carbone Sls are better at higher speeds. Although they are not superior in any one category, they are a good all around wheel and lacking in nothing. Good choice for those who want to save $150 from the K's and don't mind saving giving up a little performance (mostly stiffness) in the process. I use this on my trainer now and use the Mavics outside.

I think the main takeaway from the above is that there are specific wheels for specific purposes and while you can't go wrong with any of the above, be clear what your needs are as each wheel has its own character. Hope this helps for people deciding between the three.

Cheers!


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

690MBCOMMANDO said:


> Hmmm seems like we have some ppl who like to steal pixs and try to make $$. Imagine that.
> 
> btw - I still the Carbones as much as I did 3 weeks ago when I got em  and they are not going anywhere!


$7k? thats a down payment on a house in south america.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

felex said:


> $7k? thats a down payment on a house in south america.


...for those who want a house in South America....


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

690MBCOMMANDO said:


> For those of you who asked, here are a few new pics. Man these wheels are a huge advantage at 25mph+ and the Cateye Dual Wireless is great to pull on and off the trainer without any hassles. Enjoy!



Wow, you should put a warning on that thing for siezure-prone folks not to stare at it. Nice bike but too busy on the graphics!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

690MBCOMMANDO said:


> ...for those who want a house in South America....


 a house in south america varies a lot in price. expect t pay from $20000 on a slum to 5 million on a big thing in nice neighbourhood. 
yeah, the bike is nice..when going fast.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

They must have made some serious changes to the Cosmic Carbone wheels. The previous versions were their stiffest spoked road wheels by quite a large margin. BTW, depending on the rattle sound you're hearing. It could be the valves rattling. Try slipping an o-ring over them and slide it down into the valve exit of the fairing.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

divve said:


> They must have made some serious changes to the Cosmic Carbone wheels. The previous versions were their stiffest spoked road wheels by quite a large margin. BTW, depending on the rattle sound you're hearing. It could be the valves rattling. Try slipping an o-ring over them and slide it down into the valve exit of the fairing.


Good input - I put some washers on em and they are super now. Thanks!


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Another steed in the stable along with my C-50HP....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51220


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

*I disagree.*



thefunkyplumber said:


> nice commuter
> you gotta cut down that yellow though


I have the same exact bike, but with the 2004 Cosmic Carbones (better graphics). I put yellow bar tape, yellow pro races, and a yellow Colnago saddle on and it looks awesome. I will post a pic when I get a chance. If you get the right shade of yellow in all your gear, it really brings out the trim on the frame. Definitely a hot bike!


----------



## Petteri (Feb 9, 2005)

690MBCOMMANDO said:



> For those of you who asked, here are a few new pics. Man these wheels are a huge advantage at 25mph+ and the Cateye Dual Wireless is great to pull on and off the trainer without any hassles. Enjoy!


Could you post a pic about Cateye's sensor unit installed ? I've been thinking to buy this same computer for my C40, but haven't seen any pic to show the actual size of the sensor. 

thanks ! And congrats, cool bike ! 

-p-


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Petteri said:


> Could you post a pic about Cateye's sensor unit installed ? I've been thinking to buy this same computer for my C40, but haven't seen any pic to show the actual size of the sensor.
> 
> thanks ! And congrats, cool bike !
> 
> -p-



Thanks. I took the Cateye off and put in place of it a Polar CS200CAD - Gives everything the Cateye had plus heartrate. 

As for the size of the Cateye, its about 2/3 the size of a business card both in length and width. Thickness is different of course. Hope that helps.


----------

